# About Reveal S film



## erdv56 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello friends,

I'm kind of frustrated with the new Reveal S film.
I'm using an Epson 7610 with sublimation inks from inkxpro.com and to sublimate polyester fabric and mugs, its absolutely wonderful, but when I tried with the new film from Conde, it simply didn't work. I changed the values so many times, in my printer setup and with my presser set up. 
Nothing works !
Maybe could be this ink do not have a good chemistry with the film, or maybe the film requires a Ricoh printer or a Virtuoso.
Any suggestions ??


Thanks!!


----------



## syringaboutique (Sep 20, 2015)

I am ALSO having the same issues. I can't get the ink to come off the film completely, which RUINS the shirt. I bought a new 16x20 press as I only had my cheap start up and nothing is working. Conde won't refund my money and they won't return my calls. The tech I spoke with said they'd been having issues with getting the blue to come off, which is what I've been having struggles with. Apparently they've changed their application guidelines on the paper - gee thanks for notifying anyone about them until they call.

Anyone have any tips to make this crappy film work? Conde is worthless.


----------

